
Cyberfox and its future direction - richardboegli
https://8pecxstudios.com/Forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1756
======
richardboegli
ghacks.net coverage: [https://www.ghacks.net/2017/03/07/cyberfox-proclaims-
death-o...](https://www.ghacks.net/2017/03/07/cyberfox-proclaims-death-of-web-
browser/)

slashdot coverage: [https://news.slashdot.org/story/17/03/07/2157257/cyberfox-
de...](https://news.slashdot.org/story/17/03/07/2157257/cyberfox-developer-
proclaims-death-of-web-browser)

